# 50 sheets various grits $8.09 at Sears



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice portfolio of 9 x 11 inch sheets p/u in store to avoid shippin, good deal IMO, Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Not a bad deal... maybe.

I haven't ever used Sears sand paper but I have used others that weren't all that great. 

I've been using Gator Grit or 3M and they do a good job and also last and last and last.

I would like to see some reviews not related to the Sears company. 

I don't mind buying them, but my experience with Crapsman lately has been less than stellar!


----------

